
Epic's Tim Sweeney on Mobile Gaming - lotusleaf1987
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/04/05/epic
======
statictype
Can we please stop posting every snarky comment Gruber has to make about
Apple's competitors. The comments made by Sweeney are certainly interesting so
why not link directly to the article? Gruber's a good writer and I read most
of what he writes on Daring Fireball but he often goes into modes like he's in
now, which means we're going to see a constant stream of links to articles
saying bad things about Android with a single line at the end from Gruber
referencing Fred Wilson or whoever was the latest vocal person to support
Apple's competitors.

~~~
pohl
Direct link article here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2413254>

------
mgcross
FTA: "If you took the underlying NGP hardware and shipped Android on it, you'd
find far far less performance on Android. Let's say you took an NGP phone and
made four versions of it. Each one would give you a different amount of memory
and performance based on the crap [the carriers] put on their phone."

He lost me there, is he saying that custom carrier launchers, etc. impede
access to the hardware? Even with the NDK?

~~~
phrotoma
I don't think he means they're impeding access to hardware. I think he's
talking about resources used up by bloatware.

------
aphexairlines
So Epic doesn't make PC games anymore either?

~~~
phrotoma
They make the Unreal game engine. It's been powering dozens of console and PC
games for years.

~~~
aphexairlines
but... when a consumer gets the PC and they wanna play a game that uses Epic
technology, it’s got to be a consistent experience, and Epic can’t guarantee
that.

